# revanche / domination / contestation



## rightbabel

Hola amigos: 

Contexto: Texto de una autora feminista. Habla de las trabas que encuentran las mujeres occidentales.


FRASE: "Elle offre ici un point de vue sur les femmes occidentales, *ainsi que des revanches plus ou moins subtiles d’une domination mise à mal par la contestation féministe*".

NO capto correctamente el sentido de la parte que he subrayado.

MI traducción: "Ésta da un punto de vista sobre la mujer occidental, *así como los desquites más o menos sutiles de una dominación mal tratada por la oposición feminista*".

Mi traducción creo que no tiene sentido.

¿Alguién me ayuda?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Paquita

rightbabel said:


> Mi traducción creo que no tiene sentido.


 
Más que tu traducción... la frase inicial ...¨

Por lo que entiendo se trata de una revancha "sobre" "frente a" la dominación machista contra la que protestaban las mujeres o las asociaciones feministas...

Espera otras opiniones.


----------



## rightbabel

Paquit& said:


> Más que tu traducción... la frase inicial ...¨
> 
> Por lo que entiendo se trata de una revancha "sobre" "frente a" la dominación machista contra la que protestaban las mujeres o las asociaciones feministas...
> 
> Espera otras opiniones.


 

MI traducción: "Ésta da un punto de vista sobre la mujer occidental, así como sobre las revanchas más o menos sutiles que se han producido respecto de la dominación contra la que protestaban las asociaciones feministas".

Creo que tiene más sentido pero sigue quedando farragosa, ¿no?


----------



## linspiration

Bonjour:

Personalmente, lo que yo entiendo en la frase original es que hay una mujer (¿es una entrevista?) que explica su visión de las relaciones de género en los países occidentales, y que explica tanto la situación de la mujer occidental como la reacción de los hombres a los movimientos feministas... Así que propongo la siguiente traducción: 
"(Ella) ofrece aquí un punto de vista sobre las mujeres occidentales, así como sobre las revanchas más o menos sutiles de una dominación perjudicada por la contestación feminista". 

Saludos


----------



## elisaf

Bonjour,
Mi intento:
"Elle offre ici un point de vue sur les femmes occidentales, ainsi que des revanches plus ou moins subtiles d’une domination mise à mal par la contestation féministe"
*"Ella ofrece aquí un punto de vista sobre las mujeres occidentales, así como sobre las revanchas más o menos sutiles de una dominación perjudicada por la protesta feminista". *


----------



## rightbabel

elisaf said:


> Bonjour,
> Mi intento:
> "Elle offre ici un point de vue sur les femmes occidentales, ainsi que des revanches plus ou moins subtiles d’une domination mise à mal par la contestation féministe"
> *"Ella ofrece aquí un punto de vista sobre las mujeres occidentales, así como sobre las revanchas más o menos sutiles de una dominación perjudicada por la protesta feminista". *


 

Gracias por vuestras traducciones. Ya entiendo la frase.


----------



## Paquita

No estoy conforme con repetir "sobre" ; "revanchas" es objeto directo de "ofrece" ...
y no son "las" revanchas sino "unas"


----------



## Tina.Irun

FRASE: "Elle offre ici un point de vue sur les femmes occidentales, *ainsi que des revanches plus ou moins subtiles d’une domination mise à mal par la contestation féministe*".

Buenas tardes:
¡Me sumo al grupo!

Aquí, emite/propone un punto de vista sobre las mujeres occidentales, así como de las revanchas más o menos sutiles de una dominación vilipundeada por la contestación feminista.


----------



## FLorencee

Hola

Estoy de acuerdo con Paquit
*Gramaticalmente*, ella ofrece puntos de vista SOBRE las mujeres pero no SOBRE las revanchas, sino que ofrece directamente revanchas. De lo contrario, repetiríamos "sur" en la frase francesa. 

Propondría *"ofrece aquí un punto de vista sobre las mujeres occidentales y, asimismo, revanchas más o menos sutiles de una **dominación desacreditada/ perjudicada por la protesta feminista**" 
*
L

Saludos


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Paquit& said:


> No estoy conforme con repetir "sobre" ; "revanchas" es objeto directo de "ofrece" ...



Si queremos hacerle caso a *Paquita *-y yo quiero, al menos en parte- y no repetir "sobre", hay que hacerlo con todas las consecuencias.

*Tina*:
"...propone un punto de vista sobre las mujeres occidentales, *así como de las* revanchas..." vendría a ser: "propone un punto de vista de las revanchas", lo cual no sería correcto.

*Florence*:
 "...sobre las mujeres occidentales* y, asimismo, rev*anchas..." aquí, me falta algo: *de las rev*anchas...

Creo que, para hacer caso a la profe, hay que decir:
*...un punto de vista sobre las mujeres occidentales y las revanchas... *

En lo que no estoy de acuerdo con *Paquita *es en lo de *unas revanchas *en vez de* las revanchas*:
Frase original: "...ainsi que des (que _de les_) revanches..."

Ce ne sont pas *des *revanches quelconques, ce sont *les *revanches.


----------



## Paquita

Permíteme, Víctor discrepar un poquitín...

Nunca "des" corresponde a "las" (excepto en caso de verbos transitivos en un idioma e intransitivos o transitivos indirectos en el otro..., claro)

El problema de "des" es que puede ser :

- article défini contracté = contracción de "de les" como lo indicas = preposición + artículo 
Le prix *du* pain, *de la* viande, *de l*'eau minérale et *des* fruits a augmenté cette année

- artículo indefinido, plural de "un"
J'achète *un* pull, *une* écharpe et *des* chaussures

He optado por =
Elle offre *un* point de vue et *une* revanche + *une* revanche + *une* revanche
Tú prefieres =
Elle offre *un* point de vue et *la *revanche +* la* revanche+ *la* revanche

Otra sería
un point *de *vue et *de la* revanche ; lo que no tendría sentido alguno...

No digo que te estás equivocando.... La frase "farragosa" no es la española sino la francesa.... Muy listo el que sepa lo que significa con exactitd...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Creo que lo que ocurre es que la frase en francés está mal redactada (¡nunca pensé que me atrevería a decir eso!  ) y que, en realidad, debiera ser:

"Elle offre ici un point de vue sur les femmes occidentales, ainsi que *sur les* revanches plus ou moins subtiles d’une domination mise à mal par la contestation féministe".


----------



## Paquita

No repares en decir que la frase está mal redactada ; lo está y punto ...

Yo la entiendo así :
"Elle offre ici *u*n point de vue sur les femmes occidentales, ainsi qu' *un* certain nombre de revanches plus ou moins subtiles d’une domination mise à mal par la contestation féministe". lo que no te puedo decir es si las revanchas son machistas o feministas ...

A que a otros se les ocurrirán otras versiones ...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Para que quede más claro:

Paquita interpreta:

- Elle offre ici 
  1.- un point de vue sur les femmes occidentales
  2.- un certain nombre de revanches

Yo interpreto:

- Elle offre ici un point de vue
  1.- sur les femmes occidentales
  2.- sur les revanches

Messieurs-Dames, les jeux sont faits!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches, bonne nuit,
> Tan solo el contexto puede decir cuál es la interpretación correcta . Y no lo tenemos.
> Au revoir, hasta lueo



Bueno, está bien..., como *Rightbabel *probablemente ha salido de tapas con los amigos, traeré yo el contexto.

¡Tachán...!



> *L’emprise du genre. Masculinité, féminité, inégalité*
> 
> Ilana Löwy
> 
> _« Pourquoi si lentement ? »_, interrogeait récemment une étude sur l’augmentation du nombre de femmes universitaires aux Etats-Unis. Ce titre, présentant l’avènement de l’égalité entre les sexes comme un processus linéaire et inexorable, laisse Ilana Löwy dubitative. *Elle offre ici un tour d’horizon des blocages persistants auxquels se heurtent les femmes occidentales, ainsi que des revanches plus ou moins subtiles d’une domination mise à mal par la contestation féministe.* Elle pointe en particulier l’_« inégalité des rôles esthétiques »,_ qui continue d’astreindre les femmes au souci de leur apparence, et analyse la façon dont la procréation assistée ou la médicalisation de la ménopause ont renforcé une certaine vision de la féminité.


Prometo que antes de la _voz de ánimo_ de *Martine *aún no lo tenía.

Ahora ya no caben cábalas...

EDIT: fuente


----------



## Gévy

Abracadabra, pata de cabra, et le mage Víctor fait son tour de passe-passe ! 

Oui, la phrase est légèrement différente et tellement plus claire ! Ce tour d'horizon des blocages et des revanches... ah, ça redevient une phrase logique. 

Bisous, 

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

La frase estaba muy bien redactada. Lo que ocurre es que, *Rightbabel*, en su afán por simplificarnos la tarea , no nos la dio completa (petit cachotier, va!).

La frase original:

* Elle offre ici un tour d’horizon des blocages persistants auxquels se heurtent les femmes occidentales, ainsi que des revanches plus ou moins subtiles d’une domination mise à mal par la contestation féministe.
*
La que nos presentó *Wrongbabel : 

**"Elle offre ici un point de vue sur les femmes occidentales, **ainsi que des revanches plus ou moins subtiles d’une domination mise à mal par la contestation féministe".

*Le jeu continue, Mesdames-Messieurs!


----------



## Paquita

Víctor Pérez said:


> Le jeu continue, Mesdames-Messieurs!


 

Sigue jugando, Víctor , lo que es yo, tiro la toalla...

Si les dés sont pipés, je déclare forfait.


----------



## rightbabel

Buenos días. No, de tapas no salí, me tocó cuidar a niños todo el fin de semana.

Perdón por haber reescrito mal la frase.


----------

